# A good doctor for a baby



## unnas (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I´m new here as well as in Spain
I have a 10 months old baby and now looking for a good doctor for him. Can anyone suggest one? Living in Alfaz del Pi.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

unnas said:


> Hi everyone,
> I´m new here as well as in Spain
> I have a 10 months old baby and now looking for a good doctor for him. Can anyone suggest one? Living in Alfaz del Pi.



Private or State


----------



## unnas (Nov 22, 2007)

better private.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

unnas said:


> better private.


OK well look for Centro Medico, they are all the way down CB. I've used them on e few occasions and they are very well up to date with equipment etc

Although my experience wasn't for giving birth, its a good place to start as they are very professional


----------



## unnas (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Stravinsky


----------

